# Topics > Multi-systems > Swarm >  Kilobot, low cost Swarm robot, K-Team Corporation, Vallorbe, Switzerland

## Airicist

Manufacturer - K-Team Corporation

Kilobot Project, Self-organizing Systems Research Group, Harvard University, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

----------


## Airicist

Introduction to Kilobot 

 Uploaded on Jun 7, 2011




> The following video describes the features of each Kilobot robot, and how they can be controlled in a group

----------


## Airicist

Demonstrations of Kilobot collective behaviors on up to 29 robots 

 Uploaded on Jun 8, 2011




> The following video shows a Kilobot collective of up to 29 robot demonstrating some popular collective behaviors such as follow-the-leader and foraging.

----------


## Airicist

Kilobot - Swarm Robots - Collective Behaviour Demonstration with Q&A - Sheffield University 

 Published on Apr 21, 2013




> This Kilobot Robot Swarm was being shown on the Sheffield University stand at the Gadget Show Live 2013. They were being used to demonstrate possible swarm behaviours.
> Here the Kilobot drones want to play follow-the-leader - however, there are three different leaders and each drone only wants to have one leader... They have been programmed to randomly move until they have only a single leader signal.
> The guy demo'ing the little fellows was very helpful.
> 
> The Natural Robotics Lab was founded in 2010. It is led by Dr. Roderich Gross from the Department of Automatic Control and Systems Engineering, The University of Sheffield.
> 
> It investigates robotic systems inspired by nature and robotic models of natural systems. Particular emphasis is on the study of self-assembling robotic systems and swarm robotic systems.
> 
> The Kilobot was developed by the prestigious Harvard University and it is now produced and distributed by K-Team.

----------


## Airicist

100 Kilobot Phototaxis 

Published on Jan 9, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Playlist "Kilobot Project" by SSR Lab, Harvard University

----------


## Airicist

Kilobot Xmas 2013

Published on Dec 19, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Programmable Self-Assembly on a 1000 Robot Swarm: Science 2014, Video 1 

 Published on Oct 15, 2014




> The self-assembly of a starfish shape by a thousand-robot swarm. The elapsed time for this experiment was 11.66 hours.

----------


## Airicist

Programmable Self-Assembly on a 1000 Robot Swarm: Science 2014, Video 2 

 Published on Oct 15, 2014




> The self-assembly of a "K" shape by a thousand-robot swarm. The elapsed time for this experiment was 11.71 hours.

----------


## Airicist

Programmable Self-Assembly on a 1000 Robot Swarm: Science 2014, Video 3 

 Published on Oct 15, 2014




> The self-assembly of a wrench shape by a five hundred robot swarm. The elapsed time for this experiment was 5.95 hours.

----------


## Airicist

Programmable Self-Assembly on a 1000 Robot Swarm: Science 2014, Video 4 

 Published on Oct 15, 2014




> An annotated compilation of videos showing the various steps of the selfassembly process.

----------


## Airicist

Kilobots: Collective Transport of Complex Transport, long version (AAMAS 2013) 

 Published on Oct 15, 2014




> Highlights of many experiments, including both Kilobots and R-one experiments. Joint work with MRSL Lab (James McLurkin), Rice University.

----------


## Airicist

Kilobot Collective Behaviors: Phototaxis, Gradients, Sync, Pattern Formation 

 Published on Oct 20, 2014




> A composition showing various collective behaviors programmed on a Kilobot swarm. Phototaxis: each robot uses a single sensor to move up the gradient of light. Gradient formation: information propagates from a single source robot, other robots color themselves red, blue, or green, modulo their distance from the source in information hops. Synchronization: each robot has an oscillator and changes the phase to match its local neighbors until the whole system converges. Dynamic Pattern Formation: the robots use distributed triangulation and a few seed robots to form a global coordinate system for pattern formation. This is combined with synchronization to allow the group to flash the words "Hello World".

----------


## Airicist

The first robot swarm, and evolution's misfit

Published on Aug 22, 2014




> Hank shares the nuts-and-bolts of the world’s first robot swarm, and explains what the creepy, cute and extinct animal known as Hallucigenia can teach us about evolution.

----------


## Airicist

Can a thousand tiny swarming robots outsmart nature? 

Published on Jul 21, 2015




> How does a group of animals -- or cells, for that matter -- work together when no one’s in charge? Tiny swarming robots--called Kilobots--work together to tackle tasks in the lab, but what can they teach us about the natural world?

----------

